# dk45 acts like battery is dead and won't start.



## scrumb90

Started fine forever and now is acting like either the battery is dead or the starter solenoid is bad. Battery testes excellent , replace the starter and solenoid after bench testing both. Is now acting like there is no power at all however I cam hear preheat timer working when you turn off the key. I also pull started the tractor, fired right up, turned the key off and it kept running. Anyone have any ideas whet to look for. I am thinking it must be a relay somewhere. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## FredM

I reckon a check on the ignition switch might be a first go, especially when you say " you can hear the preheat timer working" (the timer should only work when initially starting) and the "engine doesn't shut down when you turn the ignition key to off", if your tractor is diesel powered, then there will possibly be a shut down solenoid on the injection pump, you could use a multimeter to check power to the solenoid when the key is in the off position, this then could point to a sticking relay, a wiring schematic would help you a lot.

While you are at it, possibly a good clean of the battery positive and negative connections would be a goer if you haven't already done this, also remove the negative cable earthing point on the tractor chassis and give this a good clean too.


----------



## Taos_Tractor

Perhaps part of the safety "shut-down" system (seat sensor?) has gone bad??


----------



## TXAG

scrumb90 said:


> Started fine forever and now is acting like either the battery is dead or the starter solenoid is bad. Battery testes excellent , replace the starter and solenoid after bench testing both. Is now acting like there is no power at all however I cam hear preheat timer working when you turn off the key. I also pull started the tractor, fired right up, turned the key off and it kept running. Anyone have any ideas whet to look for. I am thinking it must be a relay somewhere. Any help is appreciated.


I don't know if this is of any use to you, but let me throw some ideas out there: I have a 2013 DK40SE that, out of the blue, would not start on occasion, even though in many instances, I had been running it all day with all being well. There are two things that have caused it not to start for me. First, there are 3 relays on the firewall that are cheap and can burn out. One of them controls the starting. In my case, I would turn the key, the glowplug heater (if that's the right term) would click on, the orange light would go out like normal, but then when I turned the key, nothing but a lone click and unpleasant, ensuing silence. I'm no mechanic, but I was able to isolate the relay (honestly, by switching wires around and briefly trying to turn over the starter with the key) and get one just like it at an auto parts store, for under $10. After replacing the relay, the tractor fired right up.

Another culprit for me is that every so often, a wire on the left hand underside of the tractor (beneath the step-up area), between the seat and the firewall, would disconnect. This green wire is for safety and it keeps it from starting. When I reconnect the harness plug, it starts up. Loose or disconnected wires are where I always begin.

Sorry if these are things you've already done, or if this is Captain Obvious stuff, but I was bewildered when these things happened to me..


----------

